# Gmail



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

has for me, failed to live up to the hype.







Down again this morning, it's the last straw for me, an email systen that is often unavailabe is not much cop when you run a business.

Any recommendations? I moved from OE so that I was freed from the office (so enabling me to be a slacker again).


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Get a blackberry and use their included service.

It means you get to use OE at home, Web for away and blackberry for mobile.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> has for me, failed to live up to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am suprised Mark ..... I use mine all the time and it has never gone down :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

have you tried mozilla thunderbird email? never used gmail, so cant comment on that


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> have you tried mozilla thunderbird email? never used gmail, so cant comment on that


thunderbird, whilst very good of course, is only an email client, not an email provider like gmail.

i too am very surprised you're having issues with gmail, MarkF. i've never once had any access issues with the site or the service in several years of use.

are you sure it's not an isp issue?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > have you tried mozilla thunderbird email? never used gmail, so cant comment on that
> ...


i stand corrected


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > has for me, failed to live up to the hype.
> ...


Same for me Mark...it has *never* gone down; I love it and wouldn't use anything else now. Are you sure its Gmail and not some other issue? :huh:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Hotmail was down for a while this morning too


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

So.............you think it's me? 

It's definitely GMail, I get standard coporate bollocks "error/apologies/try later" messages and a quick look tells me it's not an unusual problem. Maybe it's noticeable to me because I am accessing mails from very early till very late, continuously.

Thinking about it, I don't like the label system either, folders were much better for me and enabled me to find things much quicker. But the main thing is I don't like to sit down at 7am to do business and find that I can't. :taz:

A Blackberry is a non-starter, a good idea but I have a phone and an EEE and that is twice the amount of gadgets I want in my life.

Paypal was down as well this morning, modern life is rubbish :to_become_senile:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


> So.............you think it's me?


It usually is. :lol: Remember all those PDAs you used to buy.... 

[ Not too keen on the labels either  ]


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use 1and1 service for my business email. Availabilty is v good c/w my personal account with orange. It does cost a small amount but you can choose your own domain name. I access through thunderbird at home , my iPod on the go and a wemail client on public computers.

cheers Steve


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i was an original beta tester for gmail so have been using it for well since it started and ive never had a problem ,ive invited at least 100 people onto it and they all use it happily.im up to about 6 gb of storage with it - to me its the easiest and most effective web based email ive used hotmail is garbage .

jason.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

MarkF said:


> So.............you think it's me?
> 
> A Blackberry is a non-starter, a good idea but I have a phone and an EEE and that is twice the amount of gadgets I want in my life.
> 
> Paypal was down as well this morning, modern life is rubbish :to_become_senile:


Gmail fine here. Blackberry agreed the work of the devil. The Bank of Paypal has been giving me endless access issues over the past 2 days, I am waiting for GooglePal lol


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

have a look at gmx.com for free email. Its a really nice client.

If you are using it for business I would highly recommend getting a paid for service though. I've got a 1and1.co.uk hosted domain and also have their Outlook hosted service which is very good. Can also log on via webmail from any other client. If you are running a business you need as much flexibility as possible.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

shaun said:


> have a look at gmx.com for free email. Its a really nice client.
> 
> If you are using it for business I would highly recommend getting a paid for service though. I've got a 1and1.co.uk hosted domain and also have their Outlook hosted service which is very good. Can also log on via webmail from any other client. If you are running a business you need as much flexibility as possible.


I'd agree with that; get a hosted domain and you can have your own fully customisable email domain, e.g. [email protected] I believe the mail filters are more in depth. For what it's worth, I've just gone over to gmail as my primary address, having only partially used it since it's release. I've not had any problems but then I'm less likely to notice any as I'm not checking it as often as you would.

A.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> bunchie32 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


 :lol:

didn't mean my post to sound as arsey as it possibly did!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bunchie32 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > bunchie32 said:
> ...


no worries bunchie mate....never took offence


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mark, what have you done...broken Gmail for the rest of us? :lol:

First time ever for me....it starts playing up this morning....no Google Chat and cant get to my Settings and is _very_ slow. Got this message:

"_Parts of Google Mail have failed to load due to an Internet connectivity problem. If this problem persists, you may want to try reloading the page, using the older version or basic HTML mode._"

The problem is at their end...all my other regular sites are working fine.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mine's been working fine so far this morning :huh:


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

MarkF said:


> has for me, failed to live up to the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love me gmail i do... never had much problems with its funcntionality at all...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mark, what have you done...broken Gmail for the rest of us? :lol:


Wish I could break the bloody thing  It's been slow all day, in my unit, at home and on the EEE, takes forever to load and then forever to "expand" threads, I ended up using Yahoo.

For a business, it's baba, no use at all, going down (Jase  ) and slowing is not a calamitious event *unless *you are using it for business then *it is. *As usual, everything is brilliant until something goes wrong, then you find out how good things are, GMail is not reliable enough for my business to function properly, ie it's cack.


----------

